# يا ترى ايه مواد هندسه الطيران بامبابه



## AHMEDZEKO (6 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
انا ان شاء الله داخل كليه هندسه الطيران بامبابه السنه ديه ياريت حد يقولى هو ايه هى المواد اللى هدرسها واصعبها وعدد الدفعه وياريت لو حد يقولى ايه افضل طريقه للمذاكره علما بان انا جايب 91%
وشكرا جدا لكم


----------



## م/محترف (6 سبتمبر 2006)

و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله وبركاته ,,,
أولا أود أن أرحب بك في معهد هندسة وتكنولوجيا الطيران الذي سيصبح رسميا السنة القادمة
(الأكاديمية المصرية لعلوم الطيران) و أحب أن أوضح لك بأن الكلية تضم 5 أقسام :
قسم الطيران , قسم ميكانيكا باور , قسم الاتصالات والالكترونيات , قسم الهندسة المدنية , قسم الهندسة المعمارية .
و في السنة الأولي سنة اعدادي بتدرس فيها :
فيزياء 101 , مقدمة للطيران , رياضة , كيمياء هندسية, كهربية , كمبيوتر , لغة فنية , رسم هندسي , هندسة انتاج , ميكانيكا . والمواد بفروعها مقسمة الي ترمين .
و يمكنك زيارة موقع المعهد علي الانترنت : موقع هندسة وتكنولوجيا الطيران


----------



## بويوسف (7 سبتمبر 2006)

هل يوجد تسجيل في الكورس القادم ؟؟؟ام يجب التسجيل لشهر 9 -2006

لان الوقت لم يسعفني للتسجيل الان وكلي امل في قبولي الكورس القادم؟بداية 2007


----------



## م/محترف (7 سبتمبر 2006)

بويوسف قال:


> هل يوجد تسجيل في الكورس القادم ؟؟؟ام يجب التسجيل لشهر 9 -2006
> 
> لان الوقت لم يسعفني للتسجيل الان وكلي امل في قبولي الكورس القادم؟بداية 2007


يمكنك أن تذهب سريعا و مقابلة قسم شئون الطلبة أو مكتب القبول وشرح ظروفك اذا كنت في كلية أخري و تريد التحويل للمعهد وهناك يمكنهم مساعدتك .
ملحوظة : هذا معهد 5 سنوات مثله مثل هندسة القاهرة ( 1 اعدادي + 4 سنوات تخصص طيران)
وبالتوفيق


----------



## بويوسف (7 سبتمبر 2006)

م/محترف قال:


> يمكنك أن تذهب سريعا و مقابلة قسم شئون الطلبة أو مكتب القبول وشرح ظروفك اذا كنت في كلية أخري و تريد التحويل للمعهد وهناك يمكنهم مساعدتك .
> ملحوظة : هذا معهد 5 سنوات مثله مثل هندسة القاهرة ( 1 اعدادي + 4 سنوات تخصص طيران)
> وبالتوفيق



ارسلت لك رساله على الخاص اتمنى ان اشاهد ردك باسرع وقت

شكرا


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (7 سبتمبر 2006)

والله ممكن تقدم قدامك فرصه حوالي اول اسبوعين من الدراسه


----------



## م/محترف (7 سبتمبر 2006)

بويوسف قال:


> ارسلت لك رساله على الخاص اتمنى ان اشاهد ردك باسرع وقت
> 
> شكرا


حسنا أنا معك


----------



## Saladin (9 سبتمبر 2006)

اهلا بك في نعهد الطيران وبالمناسبة المعهد هيكون فيه 6 اقسام مش خمسة زيادة على ايلي الاخ محترف ذكرهم في قسم كهرباء باور


----------



## بويوسف (14 سبتمبر 2006)

سؤال خاص لطلبة المعهد والمشرفين عليه...انا تاخرت في التسجيل هذا العام بسبب عدم اكتمال اوراقي في التعليم العالي بالكويت...وباذن الله ستنتهي عن قريب...سؤالي هو:

بما انه قد فاتني الكورس الاول لهذه السنه..هل يمكنني التسجيل الكورس القادم(التيرم الثاني) يعني بداية شهر يناير او فبراير من2007؟؟

لانني سمعت ان الدراسة يجب ان تبدأ في شهر سبتمبر من كل عام..فهل ممكن التسجيل بداية الكورس القادم أم علي الانتظار حتى شهر 9 السنة القادمه 2007؟؟
وشكرا


----------



## aero2006 (15 سبتمبر 2006)

بويوسف قال:


> سؤال خاص لطلبة المعهد والمشرفين عليه...انا تاخرت في التسجيل هذا العام بسبب عدم اكتمال اوراقي في التعليم العالي بالكويت...وباذن الله ستنتهي عن قريب...سؤالي هو:
> 
> بما انه قد فاتني الكورس الاول لهذه السنه..هل يمكنني التسجيل الكورس القادم(التيرم الثاني) يعني بداية شهر يناير او فبراير من2007؟؟
> 
> ...





اخى بو يوسف لابد ان تبدأ الدراسه اعتبارا من شهر سبتمبر و لا يمكن البدء فى ينايرو لكن يمكنك التقدم باوراقك فى خلال الاسبوع القادم و ان شاء الله يقبلوا اوراقك ........ بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## eng mohamed morsy (27 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم
الللي محتاج اي معلومة او مساعدة عن معهد هندسة طيران امبابة
ممكن يكلمني على 0191365605


----------

